# 3 letter searches (such as "bis key")



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

2 things:

*1.* I can't search with 3 letter words, and it's annoying.
*2.* Because of that, I can't find the sticky bis key thread. Link anyone?


----------



## patchmo (May 9, 2008)

I know what you mean. I searched "sticky" +"bis" & came up with some threads/posts. Try something along those lines.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

To bis or not to bis??? Is it that one? Why is it called the bis key anyways?


----------



## blue boy (Jun 8, 2007)

yeah...and RPC !!!


----------



## trowpa (Dec 26, 2005)

or DV or pad or cap or cup or ...... lots of unfortunate keywords not useable


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

SwinginSax said:


> 2 things:
> 
> *1.* I can't search with 3 letter words, and it's annoying.
> *2.* Because of that, I can't find the sticky bis key thread. Link anyone?


I changed the search parameter, and 3-letter words are now allowed, except "sax" and "and" which are obvious.

Let's see if that has an impact in forum performance.


----------



## littlewailer (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Harry!

Yeah I kept having to search for RPC under Blue letter or red or black letter which wasn't very efficient


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

How do we search for things like "*F* alto" and other stuff with one letter note names?


----------



## Twombles62 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks mate! It's been annoying searching for B&S, RPC


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

The other alternative is to use Google to search SOTW. Put this search term into Google and check it out.

bis site:forum.saxontheweb.net

The search results will only show hits from SOTW.

BTW, that works for any site, e.g. Windows site:microsoft.com, etc.

Oh, and just for Yamahaaltoplayer...

"f alto" site:forum.saxontheweb.net


----------



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

indeed. Next to that, "bis key" works perfectly fine, and finds the thread about which you speak as well


----------



## TJS (May 3, 2003)

fballatore said:


> The other alternative is to use Google to search SOTW. Put this search term into Google and check it out.
> 
> bis forum.saxontheweb.net
> 
> ...


Cool trick, thanks.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

fballatore said:


> The other alternative is to use Google to search SOTW. Put this search term into Google and check it out.
> 
> bis site:forum.saxontheweb.net
> 
> ...


I didn't want just "F alto". It was the first example I could think of. Thanks!


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Harri!


----------

